# Cord cutters - What's your favorite streaming services?



## Eric

Here's my lineup:

YoutubeTV for all my main content
Disney+
HBO Max
Discovery+ (no ads)
Netflix
Hulu (no ads)

Very happy with this for the most part, the only one I'm considering dropping is Disney+, their shows barely keep me interested enough to keep it and all other content is limited. They only have a very select catalog of movies and when they release new movies they still charge you a premium on top of the subscription. It's just hard to justify for me.

On the other hand HBO Max is awesome, a huge variety of original programming and a ton of movies. They also release all their movies same day as in theaters for no additional charge. IMO the best streaming service out there at the moment.


----------



## User 189

Eric said:


> Here's my lineup:
> 
> YoutubeTV for all my main content
> Disney+
> HBO Max
> Discovery+ (no ads)
> Netflix
> Hulu (no ads)
> 
> Very happy with this for the most part, the only one I'm considering dropping is Disney+, their shows barely keep me interested enough to keep it and all other content is limited. They only have a very select catalog of movies and when they release new movies they still charge you a premium on top of the subscription. It's just hard to justify for me.
> 
> On the other hand HBO Max is awesome, a huge variety of original programming and a ton of movies. They also release all their movies same day as in theaters for no additional charge. IMO the best streaming service out there at the moment.



I want to cut the cord, but I'm wondering if it's possible to transfer over all of my Xfinity content if I were to dump Comcast...


----------



## Alli

YouTubeTV
HBOMax
Paramount+
Disney+
AppleTV+
Netflix
Prime

Yea, it’s worth it.


----------



## tobefirst

With my wife's family, we share most of the major services. The one I end up watching most, if you don't count YouTube Premium, is Hulu.


----------



## Alli

tobefirst said:


> With my wife's family, we share most of the major services. The one I end up watching most, if you don't count YouTube Premium, is Hulu.



Oh yea, we all share services. I have no problem giving my mother or my adult offspring passwords to our streaming services.


----------



## Renzatic

I keep things simple: Netflix, Hulu, and bog standard Youtube. Every once in awhile, I'll fire up Disney+.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Eric said:


> Here's my lineup:
> 
> YoutubeTV for all my main content
> Disney+
> HBO Max
> Discovery+ (no ads)
> Netflix
> Hulu (no ads)
> 
> Very happy with this for the most part, the only one I'm considering dropping is Disney+, their shows barely keep me interested enough to keep it and all other content is limited. They only have a very select catalog of movies and when they release new movies they still charge you a premium on top of the subscription. It's just hard to justify for me.
> 
> On the other hand HBO Max is awesome, a huge variety of original programming and a ton of movies. They also release all their movies same day as in theaters for no additional charge. IMO the best streaming service out there at the moment.




I'm pretty much where you are except I don't have Hulu (and don't plan to) and I have Prime.

I haven't cut the cord yet but plan to in the next month (not looking forward to that battle phone call with Comcast).  I killed my Disney+ account a few months ago, but plan to subscribe again once the full season of Loki is available.  For both Disney+ and HBO Max when I subscribe I plan to cancel the next day which will give me a full month but won't auto-renew.  When they do expire I'm going to need a specific movie/show before I subscribe again.  I'll toss Shudder in here as well.  I've gone way too long with auto-renews I don't actually use. 

My concern is that eventually these streaming services won't allow you to go month to month and cancel whenever you want, but for now I'm sure there are plenty of people who just let the renews roll month after month.  So my micromanagement plan isn't much of a threat.


----------



## Huntn

SlingTV (40 some channels)
Netflix
Prime Video
Disney+
Brit Box (wife)
Inside Outside TV (wife)


----------



## Huntn

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> I'm pretty much where you are except I don't have Hulu (and don't plan to) and I have Prime.
> 
> I haven't cut the cord yet but plan to in the next month (not looking forward to that battle phone call with Comcast).  I killed my Disney+ account a few months ago, but plan to subscribe again once the full season of Loki is available.  For both Disney+ and HBO Max when I subscribe I plan to cancel the next day which will give me a full month but won't auto-renew.  When they do expire I'm going to need a specific movie/show before I subscribe again.  I'll toss Shudder in here as well.  I've gone way too long with auto-renews I don't actually use.
> 
> My concern is that eventually these streaming services won't allow you to go month to month and cancel whenever you want, but for now I'm sure there are plenty of people who just let the renews roll month after month.  So my micromanagement plan isn't much of a threat.



I kept the cord for basic cable services because I could get a package discount on Internet and security and save money.


----------



## Joe

I have

Netflix
PrimeVideo
Disney+
Discovery+
ESPN+
Hulu

Netflix gets the most playing time.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Huntn said:


> I kept the cord for basic cable services because I could get a package discount on Internet and security and save money.




Yeah, we'll see how my call goes.  Most of the time the packages make no sense.  I've had a phone line tied to my account that I've never used or even plugged in for over a decade.  Yet removing it from the package would make the charge go up.

During the pandemic for a couple months they discounted $20 because sports weren't being played or broadcast.  Um, I don't watch sports anyway.  How about you just discount that every month and not give me access to sports?  Not an option.  I'm sure news networks which I don't watch either, any of them, are also a hefty percentage of the monthly bill.  Basically, I've been subsidizing sports and news just so I can maybe watch a couple Discovery network channels.  Dsicovery+ killed my need to do that.  

It's pretty well known at this point that Fox News doesn't care too much about losing advertisers because they get so much revenue from cable subscribers and they pretty much have the providers by the balls.  It's the old people who are keeping cable and it's old people who watch Fox News.       

What I'd like to see is packages that are just internet with different streaming services as part of the package, but they probably won't do that because their cable packages are so tied to subsidizing crap you don't watch that wouldn't be tied to streaming services.


----------



## Eric

Bundling and Comcast/Satellite are going the way of AOL. If you want any savings at all you have to bundle and then every year you have to call and barter with them because not only does that "deal" you made with them last year expire but they've also added a bunch of other arbitrary and confusing charges. 

No more. You are now in charge and can tell them to suck it and at the same time both save money and get far more targeted programming. I even dumped their internet for AT&T who has a way better deal in my area and unlimited bandwidth.


----------



## Ulenspiegel

Netflix and Youtube Premium.
I have Amazon Prime and HBO, but lately watching them less and less.


----------



## SuperMatt

I get Netflix for free because I have T-mobile for cell service. (Actually it costs $2 a month now because they raised their prices since the initial T-mobile offer, and T-mobile’s offer only covers the cost at the time of the offer).

Otherwise, I have Apple TV+ as part of Apple One, and Pluto TV is free, so it’s not a subscription, but it is something I watch often.


----------



## DT

Hmmm, let's see ...

Netflix (4K)
Prime
Hulu (Ad Free)
Disney+
HBOMax

A bunch of other apps for various free streaming content, like the NBC app I believe is where we were watching the Olympic trials.

We don't have any network / live type service (i.e., Sling, YT/TV), through we do an antenna and a network based distribution setup (HomerunHD), doesn't get used much (we're just not into most network programming).

We've always had Netflix, back from when they mailed DVDs, so that wasn't part of our CTC - same for Prime, always had it, since we've always paid for the improved services at Amazon.

Hulu is how we follow most of the few network shows we want to watch, no biggie watching them the day after they air, then it's also commercial free.


----------



## User.191

Netflix
Hulu
Prime + Acorn TV + Britbox
HBO Max
Apple TV+ (Apple One subscription) + Paramount+ + Showtime (bundle subsection deal)


----------



## Huntn

I’ll probably do a hit and run subscription to Apple+ (my year+ complementary subscription just expired) for when *For All Mankind* returns.


----------



## User 189

The only issue I have with YouTube TV is that it doesn't have A&E. Regardless, all the other notable channels are there.

How well does YouTube TV work with the Apple TV remote? 

I really want to switch to Verizon Fios. I'm already paying roughly $250 a month for Comcast Xfinity, so switching to Verizon Fios is better in the long run (I don't really need a phone line anymore either). Even better, Verizon Fios has significantly higher upload speeds than Comcast Xfinity.




I've already looked at the following cord-cutting guides.








						Cut The Cord on Cable Today - Cord Cutting News and Guides
					

Cut the Cord is not JUST a Shinedown song. We're the best guide to cord cutting around! We give you the BEST options to cut the cord on cable and save money by streaming TV.




					www.cutthecord.com
				








						Cord Cutting Report: Guides to Hardware, Streaming & TV Antennas
					

A comprehensive resource for streaming, live TV options, and hands-on product reviews of Amazon Fire TV Stick, Roku and OTA hardware.




					cordcuttingreport.com


----------



## SuperMatt

AutomaticApple said:


> The only issue I have with YouTube TV is that it doesn't have A&E. Regardless, all the other notable channels are there.
> 
> How well does YouTube TV work with the Apple TV remote?
> 
> I really want to switch to Verizon Fios. I'm already paying roughly $250 a month for Comcast Xfinity, so switching to Verizon Fios is better in the long run (I don't really need a phone line anymore either). Even better, Verizon Fios has significantly higher upload speeds than Comcast Xfinity.
> View attachment 6764
> 
> I've already looked at the following cord-cutting guides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cut The Cord on Cable Today - Cord Cutting News and Guides
> 
> 
> Cut the Cord is not JUST a Shinedown song. We're the best guide to cord cutting around! We give you the BEST options to cut the cord on cable and save money by streaming TV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cutthecord.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cord Cutting Report: Guides to Hardware, Streaming & TV Antennas
> 
> 
> A comprehensive resource for streaming, live TV options, and hands-on product reviews of Amazon Fire TV Stick, Roku and OTA hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cordcuttingreport.com



My condo building has Starry Internet. $50 a month (includes taxes and/or fees) for 300 megabit up and down. That’s it. I like it.


----------



## Huntn

AutomaticApple said:


> The only issue I have with YouTube TV is that it doesn't have A&E. Regardless, all the other notable channels are there.
> 
> How well does YouTube TV work with the Apple TV remote?
> 
> I really want to switch to Verizon Fios. I'm already paying roughly $250 a month for Comcast Xfinity, so switching to Verizon Fios is better in the long run (I don't really need a phone line anymore either). Even better, Verizon Fios has significantly higher upload speeds than Comcast Xfinity.
> View attachment 6764
> 
> I've already looked at the following cord-cutting guides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cut The Cord on Cable Today - Cord Cutting News and Guides
> 
> 
> Cut the Cord is not JUST a Shinedown song. We're the best guide to cord cutting around! We give you the BEST options to cut the cord on cable and save money by streaming TV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cutthecord.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cord Cutting Report: Guides to Hardware, Streaming & TV Antennas
> 
> 
> A comprehensive resource for streaming, live TV options, and hands-on product reviews of Amazon Fire TV Stick, Roku and OTA hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cordcuttingreport.com



Look at Sling TV, it has 2 different level that can be combined into one. I think A&E is there.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Not a cord cutter. I use cable for about half what I watch. The rest, however, in order of use:

HBOMax (by far)
Netflix
Hulu
Prime Video


----------



## User 189

Huntn said:


> Look at Sling TV, it has 2 different level that can be combined into one. I think A&E is there.



There's no perfect solution. As far as I'm concerned, Sling TV is missing some channels that YouTube TV has.


----------



## Alli

The thing I like best about our modern way of watching “TV” is that nothing interrupts it. Back when we had cable it went out every time there was a small storm. DirecTV disappeared every time it rained. I don’t even lose youtubetv in the midst of a hurricane, and my generator can crank the internet back up in no time.


----------



## lizkat

For what it's worth, bumped into this today






						Amazon Prime Video, IMDb TV enter into multi-year licensing deal with Comcast's UFEG | Seeking Alpha
					

Amazon Prime Video, an on-demand video streaming and rental service of Amazon.com <<AMZN>>, and IMDb TV, Amazon's free streaming service, have entered into a...




					seekingalpha.com
				




For my own streaming,  probably Netflix the favorite, and PBS Passport offerings.   I sub to Apple TV,  HBO Max as well and use Prime Video on occasion, sometimes its PBS Chennel.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Really enjoying Tubi.  It’s free but runs commercials. If I have no clue what to watch it usually gives me good suggestions, unlike Netflix and Prime that seem to only recommend the same movies over and over.…half of which I’ve already seen.


----------



## User 189

Has anybody here tried Vudu?





						Vudu - Watch Movies
					






					www.vudu.com


----------



## SuperMatt

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Really enjoying Tubi.  It’s free but runs commercials. If I have no clue what to watch it usually gives me good suggestions, unlike Netflix and Prime that seem to only recommend the same movies over and over.…half of which I’ve already seen.



I watched a couple good ones on Tubi too.. I will check it out again.


----------



## lizkat

AutomaticApple said:


> Has anybody here tried Vudu?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vudu - Watch Movies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vudu.com




Saw the word "Vudu" go past me while I was reading one of those "what's streaming now" things someplace the other night.   I looked at it twice and thought "Vudu?"  do they mean "Hulu"?"  but I just kept scrolling.    Now I feel bad, like I should go see what they have!

But maybe not really.   I'm even starting to look harder at ditching Netflix, which in a way surprises me.     I may keep HBO Max and Prime Video for awhile and see how it goes.   Plenty of movies I've never seen,  having skipped movie theatres from the 70s forward and not spending much time in front of a TV either, so now in retirement,  those two options should be fine for me.


----------



## shadow puppet

lizkat said:


> I may keep HBO Max and Prime Video for awhile and see how it goes.   Plenty of movies I've never seen,  having skipped movie theatres from the 70s forward and not spending much time in front of a TV either, so now in retirement,  those two options should be fine for me.



I ditched HBO Max once my $11 rate (or whatever discount it was for a year).  Ever since GOT went off the air, I don't watch much on HBO anymore.  If something comes up I want to see, I'll sign up for a month or two, binge it then leave again.  I do like the freedom of watching ala carte.


----------



## DT

AutomaticApple said:


> Has anybody here tried Vudu?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vudu - Watch Movies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vudu.com




Yes.

Vudu (aka, DuDu) is owned by Walmart, they're pretty huge.  They're really just an own/rent service of existing content, so it's like iTunes/Amazon but without original programming.  We've picked up quite a few movies through Vudu, and that account is connected to Movies Anywhere (Disney), which is both a point of purchase and a distribution portal.  So a movie purchased through Vudu is available in iTunes and/or Amazon and/or Google-YT, by way of Movies Anywhere, it means you can buy where it makes the most sense and __probably__ be able to watch the movie through the preferred interface.

I say probably because some studios don't participate, so a movie purchased in Vudu is trapped in Vudu and you have to go specifically to their app to watch.  They have native apps for iOS/iPadOS/TVOS and a web based player.

One thing that did happen that was pretty cool, we had movies originally purchased in Vudu, they migrated to iTunes via Movies Anywhere ... and they were upgraded (for free) to the 4K version


----------



## User 189

DT said:


> Vudu (aka, DuDu) is owned by Walmart, they're pretty huge.



Wikipedia says otherwise.


> In 2010, Vudu was sold to Walmart. In 2020, Fandango Media acquired Vudu for an undisclosed amount.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Here's my current process.  Netflix, Amazon, and Discovery+ remain a constant because I'm a dullard.  Everything else is up for monthly subscribe or unsubscribe.  I keep track of everything I'm interested in watching on Just Watch.  Once 3 or 4 things I want to watch are available on a streaming service I subscribe.  I watch those within a month and if there's nothing else on that service I really want to watch I kill the subscription.


----------



## Eric

I wanted to bump this with Tubi, an ad supported app that has a ton of great classic shows on it. You can also download a modded version that removes all ads (for Android) that I put on my Amazon Firestick, by far the coolest addition to my lineup in a long time.


----------



## SuperMatt

Eric said:


> I wanted to bump this with Tubi, an ad supported app that has a ton of great classic shows on it. You can also download a modded version that removes all ads (for Android) that I put on my Amazon Firestick, by far the coolest addition to my lineup in a long time.



I see they have the Andromeda TV series. Was that any good?


----------



## Eric

SuperMatt said:


> I see they have the Andromeda TV series. Was that any good?



That's one I haven't seen. I'm old so I like things like Columbo and Fantasy Island


----------



## Pumbaa

SuperMatt said:


> I see they have the Andromeda TV series. Was that any good?



I used to like it despite its flaws. Don’t think I’ll be able to watch it again after Twitter insisted on recommending me Kevin Sorbo’s tweets.

Nonwithstanding Sorbo tweets, I wouldn’t recommend it to anyone free from nostalgic ties to it. With the amount of shows available today, there simply must be better options.

Say, do they have Lexx or Farscape?


----------



## DT

Pumbaa said:


> With the amount of shows available today, there simply must be better options.




That's exactly what I say all the time.  People are watching some absolute crap when they don't have to.


----------



## SuperMatt

Pumbaa said:


> I used to like it despite its flaws. Don’t think I’ll be able to watch it again after Twitter insisted on recommending me Kevin Sorbo’s tweets.
> 
> Nonwithstanding Sorbo tweets, I wouldn’t recommend it to anyone free from nostalgic ties to it. With the amount of shows available today, there simply must be better options.
> 
> Say, do they have Lexx or Farscape?



I will check. They do have cowboy bebop which I’ve been rewatching. It’s not a great binge watch since the episodes are stand-alone, so I watch one now and then. I recently watched the classic anime Fist of the North Star on it too. They also have a lot of utter trash on there too, you know the horror videos that were 2 for $1 at the video rental place… but that can be fun too.


----------



## Eric

SuperMatt said:


> I will check. They do have cowboy bebop which I’ve been rewatching. It’s not a great binge watch since the episodes are stand-alone, so I watch one now and then. I recently watched the classic anime Fist of the North Star on it too. They also have a lot of utter trash on there too, you know the horror videos that were 2 for $1 at the video rental place… but that can be fun too.



Yeah, tons of stuff I've never heard of but I almost feel guilty using the ad free version, which is something I would really pay them for because they have some of my favorite old shows. So I don't mind sifting through all the crap, I just added my stuff to a my favorites now I can just load the app and go.


----------



## Edd

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Here's my current process.  Netflix, Amazon, and Discovery+ remain a constant because I'm a dullard.  Everything else is up for monthly subscribe or unsubscribe.  I keep track of everything I'm interested in watching on Just Watch.  Once 3 or 4 things I want to watch are available on a streaming service I subscribe.  I watch those within a month and if there's nothing else on that service I really want to watch I kill the subscription.



I’d do something very similar to this if it didn’t irritate my wife. Basically she wants every show at her fingertips always and doesn’t care what it costs.


----------



## SuperMatt

T-mobile is currently offering a free year of Paramount+ to its customers. I just signed up... I will probably only be watching Star Trek unless somebody knows of another good show or two there....


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

SuperMatt said:


> T-mobile is currently offering a free year of Paramount+ to its customers. I just signed up... I will probably only be watching Star Trek unless somebody knows of another good show or two there....




I had my parents subscribe to Paramount+ when they cut the cord because they missed the TV crime dramas.  That seemed to take care of that.


----------



## SuperMatt

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> I had my parents subscribe to Paramount+ when they cut the cord because they missed the TV crime dramas.  That seemed to take care of that.



I can watch CBS for free on local TV (tuned with antenna)... but I guess being able to stream old seasons is nice.


----------



## tobefirst

SuperMatt said:


> T-mobile is currently offering a free year of Paramount+ to its customers. I just signed up... I will probably only be watching Star Trek unless somebody knows of another good show or two there....



Link? This isn't in their Tuesdays app, at least for me. I'm already a subscriber, but would happily switch things around if necessary.


----------



## SuperMatt

tobefirst said:


> Link? This isn't in their Tuesdays app, at least for me. I'm already a subscriber, but would happily switch things around if necessary.




It’s a featured item on the homepage, about halfway down: https://www.t-mobile.com


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Looks like I'm going to have to get AMC+ for when Better Call Saul comes back for the final season, but I'm undecided on if I am going to wait until after all the episodes air.


----------



## Edd

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Looks like I'm going to have to get AMC+ for when Better Call Saul comes back for the final season, but I'm undecided on if I am going to wait until after all the episodes air.



I think we're pulling the same trigger.  I'm planning on dumping Netflix for awhile so this'll compensate a bit.  It'll be nice to watch new Sauls and Mad Men is considered endlessly re-watchable in our household.


----------



## lizkat

SuperMatt said:


> T-mobile is currently offering a free year of Paramount+ to its customers. I just signed up... I will probably only be watching Star Trek unless somebody knows of another good show or two there....




There was something I wanted awhile back that was on Paramount+  when there was some bundle with Showtime that I finally decided to tack on for a year.  I can be talked into once-a-year hits on my budget.  They do land on my calendar and reminders though if they are a promo with a balloon-style renewal rate.

And I finally went back to a Prime membership for the video after a brief rebellion against the price,  bc a few things I wanted to watch just weren't available anywhere else, so yeah they got me.  At least I managed to get back in before the most recent hike kicked in, so I've booted that issue down the road.

So my viewing options lineup remains absurdly rich for someone who still spends less time watching movies or TV than sitting in front of a sewing machine or a laptop screen full of newspapers and ebooks.

HBO Max -  annual sub so I'm not often reminded of the pain, same as my sub to Financial Times.
Prime Video  -  until the next Prime membership rate hike, I swear...
Apple TV+   - I like it but tend to binge-watch and then neglect it for awhile
Netflix - month to month, sometimes teetering on the edge of a ditch
Paramount+ w/ Showtime bundle, took a one-time annual promo, it comes w/ live regional TV.

YTTV now and then for whatever.   I most recently used it for the World Series and later for Winter Olympics.  I do like their interface and DVR options but can't justify the price most of the time.  Google is getting used to the churn, I guess.  They even have a "pause your sub" option now for up to 3 months,  but I'm not so fond of my past lists and DVR saves that I care to do more than just cancel and reboot.  They hang onto that stuff for six months anyway I guess.  So far I haven't ended up a newbie when I sign up again.


----------



## Pumbaa

Let’s see, my local options (and current exchange rate of roughly 10SEK per USD)…

*HBO Max* is the only constant in my arsenal, plenty of good content and  ~$4.50/month is cheap enough to not bother with hit and run even if I don’t use it a lot all the time. 

*Apple TV+* has quality content but not enough to keep me subscribed at ~$6/month, although I really do enjoy Ted Lasso, Foundation, For All Mankind, Earth at Night in Color and the likes. Had a year for free, will likely hit and run in the future.

*Prime Video* surprised me a bit with the amount of shows and movies available, and there are some originals I really enjoy. Competitive price at ~$6/month for the content and Prime Delivery. Still, hit and run, not fond of supporting Amazon.

*Disney+* has plenty of content I love, and I really do enjoy the new Marvel and Star Wars shows. The problem is that I have the movies I enjoy most on DVD and/or BluRay already… At ~$9/month it is sadly another hit and run service.

*Netflix* has fallen from grace. It always had noticeably less content than the US counterpart, and at ~$13/month for HD or ~$18 for UHD, nah... Sure, I might consider a swift hit and run should they release some remarkable original.

*C More* for ~$15/month is absolutely not worth it for the movies and TV shows, extremely limited library. The sports package for ~$50/month is … well, either you want to legally watch the live sports they have the exclusive broadcast rights for, or you don’t.

*ViaPlay* has been too long since I used, can’t really comment on it now, probably still only worth it for live sports just like C More.

Not sure about *Paramount+*, haven’t tried it yet. ~$7/month is in line with other services. Will likely give it a shot one of these days.

*Discovery+* is a complete confusing mess.


----------



## Roller

Pumbaa said:


> Let’s see, my local options (and current exchange rate of roughly 10SEK per USD)…
> 
> *HBO Max* is the only constant in my arsenal, plenty of good content and  ~$4.50/month is cheap enough to not bother with hit and run even if I don’t use it a lot all the time.
> 
> *Apple TV+* has quality content but not enough to keep me subscribed at ~$6/month, although I really do enjoy Ted Lasso, Foundation, For All Mankind, Earth at Night in Color and the likes. Had a year for free, will likely hit and run in the future.
> 
> *Prime Video* surprised me a bit with the amount of shows and movies available, and there are some originals I really enjoy. Competitive price at ~$6/month for the content and Prime Delivery. Still, hit and run, not fond of supporting Amazon.
> 
> *Disney+* has plenty of content I love, and I really do enjoy the new Marvel and Star Wars shows. The problem is that I have the movies I enjoy most on DVD and/or BluRay already… At ~$9/month it is sadly another hit and run service.
> 
> *Netflix* has fallen from grace. It always had noticeably less content than the US counterpart, and at ~$13/month for HD or ~$18 for UHD, nah... Sure, I might consider a swift hit and run should they release some remarkable original.
> 
> *C More* for ~$15/month is absolutely not worth it for the movies and TV shows, extremely limited library. The sports package for ~$50/month is … well, either you want to legally watch the live sports they have the exclusive broadcast rights for, or you don’t.
> 
> *ViaPlay* has been too long since I used, can’t really comment on it now, probably still only worth it for live sports just like C More.
> 
> Not sure about *Paramount+*, haven’t tried it yet. ~$7/month is in line with other services. Will likely give it a shot one of these days.
> 
> *Discovery+* is a complete confusing mess.



We have HBO Max, Apple TV+, Disney+, Paramount, Prime Video, Curiosity Stream, and Netflix. I suspect we spend more time watching plain old YouTube videos than the rest of them put together though. I did download Tubi recently because it doesn't cost anything but the ads, though we haven't watched anything yet.


----------



## DT

Just bumped Netflix back to the HD/2-stream plan (from the 4K/4-stream(, tomorrow is the start of the new billing cycle.  So instead of making an additional $2, they're now making $1.50 less on our account ...


----------



## Huntn

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Looks like I'm going to have to get AMC+ for when Better Call Saul comes back for the final season, but I'm undecided on if I am going to wait until after all the episodes air.



I typically subscribe to watch the season in a 1 month subscription. .


----------



## BigMcGuire

Netflix
Acorn TV
Apple TV+
Disney+/Hulu/etc (included with our Verizon Wireless)

While we pay for Prime (ugh) - we don't watch much on it.

Looking to get Hulu, Paramount+ for Lower Decks (if we can't just buy it outright - which I prefer to do more and more these days vs signing up for yet another streaming service).


----------



## Huntn

My current list (including spouse):

Netflix
Prime
Disney + (wife)
Brit Box (wife)
HBO ($10 per month deal for a year, but May drop this after Guilded Age S1 is over.)


----------



## Edd

Ok just signed up for AMC+ free trial but I admit did not do my research. I see Mad Men, but no Breaking Bad or Better Call Saul. Can anyone tell me why I’d have this service without those shows?


----------



## lizkat

Edd said:


> Ok just signed up for AMC+ free trial but I admit did not do my research. I see Mad Men, but no Breaking Bad or Better Call Saul. Can anyone tell me why I’d have this service without those shows?




Arrgghh.   You probably just ran into the moneymaker option called farming out exhibition windows for particular shows to other venues for awhile to make more money up front.   They'll bring back the shows for awhile and then do that again... and again...


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

lizkat said:


> Arrgghh.   You probably just ran into the moneymaker option called farming out exhibition windows for particular shows to other venues for awhile to make more money up front.   They'll bring back the shows for awhile and then do that again... and again...




That's weird though because those are AMC shows.  That would be like a Netflix original being available on Amazon but not Netflix.  On top of that those are probably the top 2 shows that would inspire people to subscribe to their service in the first place.  It's bad business/PR to not have your top shows available on your service.


----------



## Huntn

Edd said:


> Ok just signed up for AMC+ free trial but I admit did not do my research. I see Mad Men, but no Breaking Bad or Better Call Saul. Can anyone tell me why I’d have this service without those shows?



Well they’d better have it in their streaming service or they are not worthy of your subscription dollars.


----------



## Huntn

Pumbaa said:


> Let’s see, my local options (and current exchange rate of roughly 10SEK per USD)…
> 
> *HBO Max* is the only constant in my arsenal, plenty of good content and  ~$4.50/month is cheap enough to not bother with hit and run even if I don’t use it a lot all the time.
> 
> *Apple TV+* has quality content but not enough to keep me subscribed at ~$6/month, although I really do enjoy Ted Lasso, Foundation, For All Mankind, Earth at Night in Color and the likes. Had a year for free, will likely hit and run in the future.
> 
> *Prime Video* surprised me a bit with the amount of shows and movies available, and there are some originals I really enjoy. Competitive price at ~$6/month for the content and Prime Delivery. Still, hit and run, not fond of supporting Amazon.
> 
> *Disney+* has plenty of content I love, and I really do enjoy the new Marvel and Star Wars shows. The problem is that I have the movies I enjoy most on DVD and/or BluRay already… At ~$9/month it is sadly another hit and run service.
> 
> *Netflix* has fallen from grace. It always had noticeably less content than the US counterpart, and at ~$13/month for HD or ~$18 for UHD, nah... Sure, I might consider a swift hit and run should they release some remarkable original.
> 
> *C More* for ~$15/month is absolutely not worth it for the movies and TV shows, extremely limited library. The sports package for ~$50/month is … well, either you want to legally watch the live sports they have the exclusive broadcast rights for, or you don’t.
> 
> *ViaPlay* has been too long since I used, can’t really comment on it now, probably still only worth it for live sports just like C More.
> 
> Not sure about *Paramount+*, haven’t tried it yet. ~$7/month is in line with other services. Will likely give it a shot one of these days.
> 
> *Discovery+* is a complete confusing mess.



How are you getting HBO for $4.50/month? I recently signed up for their deal and think I’m paying $10 per month,


----------



## Cmaier

Huntn said:


> How are you getting HBO for $4.50/month? I recently signed up for their deal and think I’m paying $10 per month,




I know I’m paying $5/month via a grandfathered directv stream (nee at&t now, nee directv now) account.


----------



## Pumbaa

Huntn said:


> How are you getting HBO for $4.50/month? I recently signed up for their deal and think I’m paying $10 per month,



They had a promo, half price “forever” (until I cancel or they use a loophole). Current monthly subscription is 89 SEK/month so I get 44.50 SEK/month.


----------



## DT

There's some decent deals where a service stacks on another, and quite a few promos through CC companies, Cap One, AMEX, etc.  We got HBOMax, the higher tier/no-ads/premier movie plan at the lower tier pricing (actually a touch cheaper) through AMEX.

I'm planning on bumping up my Verizon plan to the next tier, it's $10 more, but you get the Hulu/D+ bundle, it's the ad version of Hulu, but you can buy it up to the no-ad flavor for $6/month (FWIW, the V plan also includes Apple Arcade, Oregon Trail, here we come )


----------



## lizkat

Just signed up for the new CNN+ streaming platform --- there's a limited time (thru Apr 26) offer of 50% off "for life" so currently 2.99/mo.

It's kind of a PITA to have a little bill come through monthly instead of annually,  but hey, for half off the 5.99 regular price I don't mind another line on my statement every month.  There are films and original series offerings besides special format news related shows and interviews.   Sounds interesting.

 Offer comes with a cancel any time option so if it doesn't feel like it's worth 10 cents a day, can always ditch it and then cry fake tears realizing a re-do will double the price...


----------



## Cmaier

lizkat said:


> Just signed up for the new CNN+ streaming platform --- there's a limited time (thru Apr 26) offer of 50% off "for life" so currently 2.99/mo.
> 
> It's kind of a PITA to have a little bill come through monthly instead of annually,  but hey, for half off the 5.99 regular price I don't mind another line on my statement every month.  There are films and original series offerings besides special format news related shows and interviews.   Sounds interesting.
> 
> Offer comes with a cancel any time option so if it doesn't feel like it's worth 10 cents a day, can always ditch it and then cry fake tears realizing a re-do will double the price...



i just subscribed through iTunes and will try it out for free for a week. I prefer iTunes billing so I can cancel anything from one location.


----------



## DT

Based in that new Elizabeth Moss series I posted about ("What's on TV ...") and I really want to watch Severance, I think we're going to start sub-ing to AppleTV+ next month.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Cmaier said:


> i just subscribed through iTunes and will try it out for free for a week. I prefer iTunes billing so I can cancel anything from one location.





I also prefer that method because then all my streaming subscriptions are on one page in settings and when the next charge will happen.  Makes it easy for "at a glance" canceling.


----------



## Cmaier

Looks like CNN+ doesn’t integrate at all into the Apple TV app.  Based on my experience with other apps that don’t do that, I probably won’t end up watching it very much.  The “up next” queue is where I generally start.


----------



## lizkat

Cmaier said:


> Looks like CNN+ doesn’t integrate at all into the Apple TV app.  Based on my experience with other apps that don’t do that, I probably won’t end up watching it very much.  The “up next” queue is where I generally start.




To each his own!   (but maybe they'll change that and allow integration to Apple TV  in future, no?)

Anyway  I don't have  a TV or any kind of stable platform for television news streaming and don't spend much (even enough) time w/ movies or TV shows really.  For me the Apple TV+ app remains a sort of afterthought and my revolving set of promotional trials of other streaming options don't ended up integrated into it.  But I have tended to keep the CNN app as a standalone sitting right on first homepage of my phone.  Now the CNN+ access is built into the center of the bottom of that CNN app's launch page, which is convenience enough for me.


----------



## gollum

lizkat said:


> Just signed up for the new CNN+ streaming platform



I am not understanding this.  Their channels are typically plastered across cable carriers.


----------



## lizkat

gollum said:


> I am not understanding this.  Their channels are typically plastered across cable carriers.




You mean the rationale for CNN starting a streaming platform, *distinct from what they offer on cable*? 

Because they're late to the whole gig of a streaming platform, that's why.  They've been cable  TV all the way from the get-go, but their streaming has been via aggregating platforms like YTTV and Hulu etc.

This is a really big deal for them, Warner Media  have probably sunk more money into CNN+  than anything since launch of HBO.

Of course when the planning for CNN+ started,  the Discovery merger was not yet a twinkle in anyone's eye, so it remains to be seen how this fits into that.


----------



## Cmaier

lizkat said:


> You mean the rationale for CNN starting a streaming platform, *distinct from what they offer on cable*?
> 
> Because they're late to the whole gig of a streaming platform, that's why.  They've been cable  TV all the way from the get-go, but their streaming has been via aggregating platforms like YTTV and Hulu etc.
> 
> This is a really big deal for them, Warner Media  have probably sunk more money into CNN+  than anything since launch of HBO.
> 
> Of course when the planning for CNN+ started,  the Discovery merger was not yet a twinkle in anyone's eye, so it remains to be seen how this fits into that.




As a news junky who signed up for the free trial, I find I haven’t watched CNN+ once.


----------



## lizkat

Cmaier said:


> As a news junky who signed up for the free trial, I find I haven’t watched CNN+ once.




I liked the Iger interview on the Wallace show.  Past that haven't watched any of their offerings in entirety, although have looked in the Five Things or whatever it's called a couple times when too busy outside w/ pre-gardening stuff even to have looked at my newspaper subs.  I mean to look in on Reliable Sources and maybe the occasional episode of Jake Tapper's Book Club.

The CNN+ experience in future could prove a little different and more appealing experience for me because of not having any regular access to TV news or talk shows (and not really missing them in general)  short of occasional times when I take a month of YTTV or Hulu to catch some particular thing, e.g. Olympics, World Series.   Otherwise I see video clips that people post links to sometimes and that's about it.  I think the CNN+ might be just about enough video for me.  It takes longer to watch stuff than to read transcripts so at my age I prefer the latter.


----------



## Edd

The PBS streaming service is only $5/month and you get the nightly news with that, along with PBS premium content.


----------



## lizkat

Edd said:


> The PBS streaming service is only $5/month and you get the nightly news with that, along with PBS premium content.




That's right, I forgot about PBS' Passport too, which I do take as a streaming platform, I think it's $80 a year or something like that.   I tend to read the PBS news stuff rather than watch it.


----------



## gollum

lizkat said:


> You mean the rationale for CNN starting a streaming platform, *distinct from what they offer on cable*?



Yes, exactly,  CNN has a collection of channels on cable that offer a wide gamut of coverage.


----------



## Cmaier

Guess I’m not alone in not watching this

“Fewer than 10,000 people are using CNN+ on a daily basis two weeks into its existence, sources tell CNBC, casting doubt on the future of the app following the combination of Discovery & WarnerMedia.”








						CNN+ struggles to lure viewers in its early days, drawing fewer than 10,000 daily users
					

The paltry audience casts doubt on the future of CNN+ following the recently completed combination of Discovery and WarnerMedia




					www.cnbc.com


----------



## Eric

Cmaier said:


> Guess I’m not alone in not watching this
> 
> “Fewer than 10,000 people are using CNN+ on a daily basis two weeks into its existence, sources tell CNBC, casting doubt on the future of the app following the combination of Discovery & WarnerMedia.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CNN+ struggles to lure viewers in its early days, drawing fewer than 10,000 daily users
> 
> 
> The paltry audience casts doubt on the future of CNN+ following the recently completed combination of Discovery and WarnerMedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnbc.com



I guess I'm not seeing why anyone would want "more" cable news, regardless of their political leanings they already have 24 hours a day to fill as it is and adding another subscription seems redundant.


----------



## Edd

I would never, ever, ever, ever, pay for CNN. Ever.


----------



## Cmaier

Eric said:


> I guess I'm not seeing why anyone would want "more" cable news, regardless of their political leanings they already have 24 hours a day to fill as it is and adding another subscription seems redundant.




Pretty much all I would watch on there is forensic files and reliable sources, but I have no interested in paying $60 a year or more for the privilege.


----------



## Cmaier

Edd said:


> I would never, ever, ever, ever, pay for CNN. Ever.




Me neither, but I’d happily pay my cable provider $5 a month to remove Fox News from my system so there’s no chance I could accidentally tune it in.


----------



## Eric

Cmaier said:


> Pretty much all I would watch on there is forensic files and reliable sources, but I have no interested in paying $60 a year or more for the privilege.



One of our favorite shows, we have it set to record all episodes on YTTV and have all seasons now.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Cmaier said:


> Guess I’m not alone in not watching this
> 
> “Fewer than 10,000 people are using CNN+ on a daily basis two weeks into its existence, sources tell CNBC, casting doubt on the future of the app following the combination of Discovery & WarnerMedia.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CNN+ struggles to lure viewers in its early days, drawing fewer than 10,000 daily users
> 
> 
> The paltry audience casts doubt on the future of CNN+ following the recently completed combination of Discovery and WarnerMedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnbc.com




A popular left leaning news podcast I listen to is making fun of the fact CNN+ is one of the advertisers on their podcast and they’ve been making fun of the service since it was announced and continue to bag on it. It’s like running pro CRT ads on Fox News.


----------



## Eric

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> A popular left leaning news podcast I listen to is making fun of the fact CNN+ is one of the advertisers on their podcast and they’ve been making fun of the service since it was announced and continue to bag on it. It’s like running pro CRT ads on Fox News.



too popular to name?


----------



## lizkat

Eric said:


> I guess I'm not seeing why anyone would want "more" cable news, regardless of their political leanings they already have 24 hours a day to fill as it is and adding another subscription seems redundant.




Not sure that CNN+ is meant to appeal to people who already have cable or watch cable news via some streaming platform like YTTV or Hulu. 

I think CNN+ is meant as a placeholder before it's even more "way too late"  to try to establish a streaming platform with a brand name attached to it.  They sure have plowed a lot of dough into it, so apparently they mean to make a go of it.  Maybe now that Warner are detaching from AT&T and hooking up with Discovery,  the word "synergy" might not prove as absurd as with some of Warner's previous mergers, like when Time Warner merged with AOL in what Wall Street called the worst corporate merger in US financial history...,

As far as the target audience:  with that "half price for life" rate they are probably trying to entice younger people since it's cheap (for now) or for older people like me who haven't had a TV or cable connection since 2004, and might only take a month of YTTV now and then for special events like Olympics or World Series etc.    CNN+ is sort of intriguing for me.  I like to pop in after the fact of some of their shows on the new platform and  half-watch half-listen to them from archives when I have time, like when preparing dinner or in early evening.    The Wallace and Stalter shows rate well in my book so far.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Eric said:


> too popular to name?




Breaking Points.


----------



## gollum

Cmaier said:


> “Fewer than 10,000 people are using CNN+



Wow.

I thought I heard somewhere that the CNN networks on cable were struggling with ratings, so having a dedicated streaming service was not the wisest idea.


----------



## Cmaier

gollum said:


> Wow.
> 
> I thought I heard somewhere that the CNN networks on cable were struggling with ratings, so having a dedicated streaming service was not the wisest idea.




What’s crazy is it doesn’t even include CNN. I could imagine a world where I am a cable cutter and whatever services i subscribe to don’t include CNN, so maybe I’d pay $5 a month or something for CNN and HLN.  But mostly what you get on CNN+ are the equivalent of video podcasts, plus some back catalog shows.  No live streaming news, unless i am missing something.


----------



## SuperMatt

Cmaier said:


> What’s crazy is it doesn’t even include CNN. I could imagine a world where I am a cable cutter and whatever services i subscribe to don’t include CNN, so maybe I’d pay $5 a month or something for CNN and HLN.  But mostly what you get on CNN+ are the equivalent of video podcasts, plus some back catalog shows.  No live streaming news, unless i am missing something.



I get ESPN+ (to watch Hockey) but it also doesn’t include ESPN. I’m certain it’s because ESPN gets big-time money from the cable companies (it’s a big reason lots of people buy cable TV).


----------



## Cmaier

LOL. CNN+ to shut down on April 30.









						CNN+ Streaming Service Will Shut Down Weeks After Its Start
					

A major investment by CNN, which poached big-name anchors and threw a splashy launch party, ends abruptly at the hands of a new corporate leadership team.




					www.nytimes.com
				




That’s an even more impressive implosion than Quibi.


----------



## DT

Cmaier said:


> LOL. CNN+ to shut down on April 30.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CNN+ Streaming Service Will Shut Down Weeks After Its Start
> 
> 
> A major investment by CNN, which poached big-name anchors and threw a splashy launch party, ends abruptly at the hands of a new corporate leadership team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That’s an even more impressive implosion than Quibi.




Came here to post about the CCN+ shutdown, but was happy to see a dig at Quibi worked in ...


----------



## Cmaier

DT said:


> Came here to post about the CCN+ shutdown, but was happy to see a dig at Quibi worked in ...



Thanks, I’ll be here all week.

Unless I’m cancelled like “Jake Tapper’s Book Club.”


----------



## Eric

Who's next then, Fox Plus anyone? Surely those in the 75 years and older range are savvy enough to add it to their app lineup.


----------



## SuperMatt

Eric said:


> Who's next then, Fox Plus anyone? Surely those in the 75 years and older range are savvy enough to add it to their app lineup.



That already exists.









						Fox Nation: Start Your Free Trial | Shows, Documentaries, & Specials
					

Fox Nation is an entertainment streaming service brought to you by FOX News. Stream exclusive shows, documentaries, and news stories that celebrate America.




					nation.foxnews.com
				




Looks like I would be eligible for a free year of service if I wanted it.…


----------



## Eric

SuperMatt said:


> That already exists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fox Nation: Start Your Free Trial | Shows, Documentaries, & Specials
> 
> 
> Fox Nation is an entertainment streaming service brought to you by FOX News. Stream exclusive shows, documentaries, and news stories that celebrate America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nation.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I would be eligible for a free year of service if I wanted it.…



That's been around for many years, you're saying it's their official Fox News "app" now?


----------



## gollum

DT said:


> CCN+ shutdown



Interesting, Normally companies will say how well the service is going - Quibi was doing that right up until the end.  I'll give them credit for seeing the writing on the wall and acting decisively.


----------



## SuperMatt

I heard a story about this on the radio this morning. CNN+ was doomed before it started. When they were purchased by Warner Brothers, the new ownership didn’t want to move forward with the service.

Learning that, it makes sense how little advertising there was for it, and how quickly they shut it down.


----------



## Cmaier

SuperMatt said:


> I heard a story about this on the radio this morning. CNN+ was doomed before it started. When they were purchased by Warner Brothers, the new ownership didn’t want to move forward with the service.
> 
> Learning that, it makes sense how little advertising there was for it, and how quickly they shut it down.



Well, it doesn’t make A LOT of sense. Going ahead with it under those circumstances was a bad idea. Throwing good money after bad never helps. Devaluing the brand by making it the butt of punchlines isn’t good. And pissing off some of the on-air talent may come back to haunt them.


----------



## SuperMatt

Cmaier said:


> Well, it doesn’t make A LOT of sense. Going ahead with it under those circumstances was a bad idea. Throwing good money after bad never helps. Devaluing the brand by making it the butt of punchlines isn’t good. And pissing off some of the on-air talent may come back to haunt them.



When it comes to this kind of takeover, I often find that the new owners will do something like this. It’s a good way to establish themselves as the people who are going to fix things.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

So who is using the AMC+ app and how is your experience?  I was about to pull the trigger but the consensus on the reviews seem to be that it's an awful experience.


----------



## Edd

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> So who is using the AMC+ app and how is your experience?  I was about to pull the trigger but the consensus on the reviews seem to be that it's an awful experience.



I am. It sucks from a functionality standpoint.  I’ve complained on here recently that only the most recent season of Better Call Saul is on there and no Breaking Bad.


----------



## DT

Yeah, some great content - AMC, Shudder, IFC, Sundance, BBCA - with a really poor interface.  The hubs aren't all the content, but it's a very good, "curated" selection.


----------



## Cmaier

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> So who is using the AMC+ app and how is your experience?  I was about to pull the trigger but the consensus on the reviews seem to be that it's an awful experience.



I use AMC+ in the Apple TV app. That way i can subscribe/cancel using apple’s central interface, and i don’t need to use amc’s own app.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Cmaier said:


> I use AMC+ in the Apple TV app. That way i can subscribe/cancel using apple’s central interface, and i don’t need to use amc’s own app.




I subscribe through Apple when possible for the easy subscriptions monitoring and cancellations, but when you start content from within the Apple app doesn't it just launch the provider's app?


----------



## Cmaier

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> I subscribe through Apple when possible for the easy subscriptions monitoring and cancellations, but when you start content from within the Apple app doesn't it just launch the provider's app?



No, not for certain providers. They call it something like “Apple TV Channels.” You have to subscribe from within the Apple TV app, and usually you CANNOT use the provider’s own app.

Paramount+
Showtime
Starz
AMC+
Epix
Cinemax
A&E Crime Central
Acorn TV
allblk
BBC Select
BET+
BFIPlayer Classics
britbox
carnegie hall+
erosnow
the Great Courses
Hallmark Movies Now
History Vault
Lifetime Movie Club
Moonbug Kids
Mubi
noggin
OutTV
Pantaya
PBS Living
ScreenPix
Shudder
Sundance Now
Tastemade
Topic
UP faith & family


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Cmaier said:


> No, not for certain providers. They call it something like “Apple TV Channels.” You have to subscribe from within the Apple TV app, and usually you CANNOT use the provider’s own app.
> 
> Paramount+
> Showtime
> Starz
> AMC+
> Epix
> Cinemax
> A&E Crime Central
> Acorn TV
> allblk
> BBC Select
> BET+
> BFIPlayer Classics
> britbox
> carnegie hall+
> erosnow
> the Great Courses
> Hallmark Movies Now
> History Vault
> Lifetime Movie Club
> Moonbug Kids
> Mubi
> noggin
> OutTV
> Pantaya
> PBS Living
> ScreenPix
> Shudder
> Sundance Now
> Tastemade
> Topic
> UP faith & family




I'll have to give that a try for AMC+.  I was unaware there is a difference when you subscribe through the provider's iOS app.  Seems kind of wonky and certainly not well known.


----------



## Huntn

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> So who is using the AMC+ app and how is your experience?  I was about to pull the trigger but the consensus on the reviews seem to be that it's an awful experience.






Edd said:


> I am. It sucks from a functionality standpoint.  I’ve complained on here recently that only the most recent season of Better Call Saul is on there and no Breaking Bad.



The primary advantage appears to be to get access to their library of shows?


----------



## SuperMatt

Huntn said:


> The primary advantage appears to be to get access to their library of shows?



The point is - there’s no advantage. You don’t get access to the library. You only get the current season because they sold past seasons to Netflix. The only reason I could think of to get it is if you REALLY want to see the current AMC shows and you don’t have cable.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Huntn said:


> The primary advantage appears to be to get access to their library of shows?




I mainly want it for the final season of Better Call Saul and recently there seems to be a lot of movies I have saved on Just Watch list that are only available for subscription streaming on AMC+.


----------



## Huntn

SuperMatt said:


> The point is - there’s no advantage. You don’t get access to the library. You only get the current season because they sold past seasons to Netflix. The only reason I could think of to get it is if you REALLY want to see the current AMC shows and you don’t have cable.



This is pretty bad. At least on the main streaming services, as far as I know, you have access to their entire library.


----------



## DT

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> I mainly want it for the final season of Better Call Saul and recently there seems to be a lot of movies I have saved on Just Watch list that are only available for subscription streaming on AMC+.




That's pretty much why we did it, BCS, and there's enough interesting movies, and other shows (especially through the "hubs") it makes it worth it, at least till BCS is done.  Plus we got some kind of promo, it wasn't much monthly.

Oh yeah, we're going to finish up Walking Dead, we came this far


----------



## DT

I meant to say, there was a service, it might've been AMC, and I found out that there's a difference in the UI if you bought through Amazon (as a "channel") vs. using the standalone app.  Then we had a service we got through another service (like the aforementioned Amazon scenario), where you could also authenticate directly into their own app.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Cmaier said:


> No, not for certain providers. They call it something like “Apple TV Channels.” You have to subscribe from within the Apple TV app, and usually you CANNOT use the provider’s own app.
> 
> Paramount+
> Showtime
> Starz
> AMC+
> Epix
> Cinemax
> A&E Crime Central
> Acorn TV
> allblk
> BBC Select
> BET+
> BFIPlayer Classics
> britbox
> carnegie hall+
> erosnow
> the Great Courses
> Hallmark Movies Now
> History Vault
> Lifetime Movie Club
> Moonbug Kids
> Mubi
> noggin
> OutTV
> Pantaya
> PBS Living
> ScreenPix
> Shudder
> Sundance Now
> Tastemade
> Topic
> UP faith & family




I was navigating through the Apple TV app on my Apple TV yesterday and I couldn't find anything about subscribing to other services through the app.  The only integration I've seen is it puts movies/shows I started from supported third party services in a list I can quickly resume watching.


----------



## Cmaier

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> I was navigating through the Apple TV app on my Apple TV yesterday and I couldn't find anything about subscribing to other services through the app.  The only integration I've seen is it puts movies/shows I started from supported third party services in a list I can quickly resume watching.








						Subscribe to Apple TV channels in the Apple TV app
					

With the Apple TV app, you can subscribe to just the channels you want, without downloading any apps. You can watch content included with your subscription right inside the Apple TV app — on demand1 and across all of your devices.



					support.apple.com


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Cmaier said:


> Subscribe to Apple TV channels in the Apple TV app
> 
> 
> With the Apple TV app, you can subscribe to just the channels you want, without downloading any apps. You can watch content included with your subscription right inside the Apple TV app — on demand1 and across all of your devices.
> 
> 
> 
> support.apple.com



Thanks!


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

I just killed my AMC+ account.  They removed episodes of the 6th season of Better Call Saul specifically so people don't binge it in a month and then cancel.  Fuck them.  

What made it more confusing is I subscribed and viewed through the Apple TV app.  I watched the first episode for free and then to watch the next episode it said I had to pay $2.99 just for that episode.  That's because it's connecting to the Apple media store on the back end but that isn't obvious.  I thought despite having an AMC+ subscription it was asking me to pay another $2.99 (for 1 episode) directly to AMC on top of that. 

I probably would have kept my AMC+ account for a while after finishing Better Call Saul, but not with this behavior.  Again, fuck them.  I'm never subscribing again and if I never see the final season I won't lose sleep over it.


----------



## Eric

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> I just killed my AMC+ account.  They removed episodes of the 6th season of Better Call Saul specifically so people don't binge it in a month and then cancel.  Fuck them.
> 
> What made it more confusing is I subscribed and viewed through the Apple TV app.  I watched the first episode for free and then to watch the next episode it said I had to pay $2.99 just for that episode.  That's because it's connecting to the Apple media store on the back end but that isn't obvious.  I thought despite having an AMC+ subscription it was asking me to pay another $2.99 (for 1 episode) directly to AMC on top of that.
> 
> I probably would have kept my AMC+ account for a while after finishing Better Call Saul, but not with this behavior.  Again, fuck them.  I'm never subscribing again and if I never see the final season I won't lose sleep over it.



I get it, I also nuked my Apple TV+, even at only $4.99 a month there's not nearly enough content to keep me interested, they need to team up with other sources for more material.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Eric said:


> I get it, I also nuked my Apple TV+, event at only $4.99 a month there's not nearly enough content to keep me interested, they need to team up with other sources for more material.




I recently subscribed to Apple TV+ again just to watch Prehistoric Planet narrated by David Attenborough.  It's just as epic as the rest of his documentary series but with dinosaurs.  You completely forget you are watching animals that have long been extinct.  Top notch CGI.


----------



## SuperMatt

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> I just killed my AMC+ account.  They removed episodes of the 6th season of Better Call Saul specifically so people don't binge it in a month and then cancel.  Fuck them.
> 
> What made it more confusing is I subscribed and viewed through the Apple TV app.  I watched the first episode for free and then to watch the next episode it said I had to pay $2.99 just for that episode.  That's because it's connecting to the Apple media store on the back end but that isn't obvious.  I thought despite having an AMC+ subscription it was asking me to pay another $2.99 (for 1 episode) directly to AMC on top of that.
> 
> I probably would have kept my AMC+ account for a while after finishing Better Call Saul, but not with this behavior.  Again, fuck them.  I'm never subscribing again and if I never see the final season I won't lose sleep over it.



The app is garbage too. I had access to the app when I had AMC on my cable subscription, and it was painful to try and use it.

I will just wait for the 6th season to hit Netflix.


----------



## Edd

We’re keeping AMC+ for a slow Mad Men rewatch but I can’t think of a reason to keep it when we finish.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

I just remembered with AMC+ you get a watered down version of Shudder which is already a watered down hub for horror movies. I’m a big horror movie fan and I’ll subscribe for a month a couple times a year if there are a couple movies I want to see on there but the bulk of the library has largely remained the same the entire time. You’d have just as much luck finding horror gems on any other service.  I think Hulu spends more money on original horror content.


----------



## shadow puppet

Just cancelled Netflix yesterday.  Will now only sign up for a month here and there to binge, then drop.  Currently considering signing up for Peacock Premium's 1.99/mth or $19.99 for a year since local news and MSNBC is included.  The Peacock premium offer ends tonight.  Then I can drop Sling which is costing me $35/mth and I'm not thrilled with the direction CNN is going.


----------



## lizkat

Netflix still teetering on the brink for me...   I guess I'm coasting on laurels of having cancelled an annual re-up via Apple subscription to HBO Max which was gonna ding me for $150 or so in mid-October, so I'm feeling flush enough to let Netflix dangle over the abyss for a little longer.


----------



## gollum

Opinions on Direct TV streaming as a replacement for cable?


----------



## Cmaier

gollum said:


> Opinions on Direct TV streaming as a replacement for cable?




we pretty much just use direct tv streaming now. Put my satellite subscription on long-term pause last week (have to cancel it outright before it automatically turns back on in june).  We’ve had both services overlapping for more than a year. I haven’t used the satellite in a very long time, but it took awhile to get my wife to switch over.

Main downside is not being able to easily skip over commercials, and not being able to save different favorite channels for each family member. But everything else has been fine.

we also have YouTube tv (Which i use to watch NY baseball games by spoofing my GPS).  It is also fine. 

One thing to keep in mind is that if you care about 4K and 5.1 audio you may or may not find what you’re looking for in these other services.


----------



## Eric

Cmaier said:


> we pretty much just use direct tv streaming now. Put my satellite subscription on long-term pause last week (have to cancel it outright before it automatically turns back on in june).  We’ve had both services overlapping for more than a year. I haven’t used the satellite in a very long time, but it took awhile to get my wife to switch over.
> 
> Main downside is not being able to easily skip over commercials, and not being able to save different favorite channels for each family member. But everything else has been fine.
> 
> *we also have YouTube tv (Which i use to watch NY baseball games by spoofing my GPS).  It is also fine.*
> 
> One thing to keep in mind is that if you care about 4K and 5.1 audio you may or may not find what you’re looking for in these other services.



YTTV is our main go to, the unlimited DVR is entirely worth it to us.


----------



## Huntn

gollum said:


> Opinions on Direct TV streaming as a replacement for cable?



Never. Over the decades we have friends who have delved, then abandoned it. Reception is effected by heavy rain and snow Is the worst especially when it builds up on the dish.


----------



## Roller

Anyone have experience with Hulu + TV? We tried YouTube TV a few years ago, but switched back to AT&T’s TV service because YTTV didn’t include a few channels and I found the UI a bit clunky. 

Seems like someone could make a lot of money with an app that lets you pick the networks, channels, and shows you want and tells you the most cost-effective way to get them.


----------



## Eric

Roller said:


> Anyone have experience with Hulu + TV? We tried YouTube TV a few years ago, but switched back to AT&T’s TV service because YTTV didn’t include a few channels and I found the UI a bit clunky.
> 
> Seems like someone could make a lot of money with an app that lets you pick the networks, channels, and shows you want and tells you the most cost-effective way to get them.



Tried it for a month and it was horrible IMO. YTTV has some bugs on the Fire Stick so we decided to try it, the main issue is their live guide and the way you record shows is completely nonsensical, you have to save things a certain way and navigate all over the place to simply see your saved shows, etc. I was hopeful but it sucks hard, I wouldn't recommend to my worst enemy.


----------



## Edd

Roller said:


> Anyone have experience with Hulu + TV? We tried YouTube TV a few years ago, but switched back to AT&T’s TV service because YTTV didn’t include a few channels and I found the UI a bit clunky.
> 
> Seems like someone could make a lot of money with an app that lets you pick the networks, channels, and shows you want and tells you the most cost-effective way to get them.






Eric said:


> Tried it for a month and it was horrible IMO. YTTV has some bugs on the Fire Stick so we decided to try it, the main issue is their live guide and the way you record shows is completely nonsensical, you have to save things a certain way and navigate all over the place to simply see your saved shows, etc. I was hopeful but it sucks hard, I wouldn't recommend to my worst enemy.



I had Hulu Live for a couple of years maybe. I agree with Eric about some of it. Once I got used to the UI I liked about 80% of it. It’s certainly pretty. The DVR is the worst part of the experience, just bizarrely non-intuitive. However, so much of the content is on-demand anyway so it largely makes the DVR redundant.

I eventually talked my wife into dumping it, leaving us with no live TV options except the small amount on Peacock Premium. We’re not sports fans so live TV just is not necessary IMO. Cable news is trash and one of our many, many subscriptions is PBS Passport which gives us quality nightly news when we’re in the mood.


----------



## Cmaier

Huntn said:


> Never. Over the decades we have friends who have delved, then abandoned it. Reception is effected by heavy rain and snow Is the worst especially when it builds up on the dish.



Directv streaming is an internet service, not to be confused with directv satellite.


----------



## Cmaier

Roller said:


> Anyone have experience with Hulu + TV? We tried YouTube TV a few years ago, but switched back to AT&T’s TV service because YTTV didn’t include a few channels and I found the UI a bit clunky.
> 
> Seems like someone could make a lot of money with an app that lets you pick the networks, channels, and shows you want and tells you the most cost-effective way to get them.



I tried Hulu live tv for awhile and the interface was pretty clunky.


----------



## Roller

Cmaier said:


> I tried Hulu live tv for awhile and the interface was pretty clunky.



Thanks to you and everyone for replying. 

It’s frustrating that none of these services seem to be able to or care about coming up with a good UI, including watching and recording. It shouldn’t be difficult to offer several UI versions in one app.


----------



## Eric

Roller said:


> Thanks to you and everyone for replying.
> 
> It’s frustrating that none of these services seem to be able to or care about coming up with a good UI, including watching and recording. It shouldn’t be difficult to offer several UI versions in one app.



Have you taken a look at YTTV lately? Their interface is really friendly and simple to use, may be worth seeing if your channel is there now as well, they've added a bunch over the last couple of years.


----------



## lizkat

Eric said:


> Have you taken a look at YTTV lately? Their interface is really friendly and simple to use, may be worth seeing if your channel is there now as well, they've added a bunch over the last couple of years.




I have tried both Hulu+live and YTTV.   Preferred the latter for interface and DVR  ease of use.   I can't justify either one except for something like an Olympics or the World Series, so I shell out for a month to get the access and just prowl around during the remaining time, then kill it off again.


----------



## DT

Huntn said:


> Never. Over the decades we have friends who have delved, then abandoned it. Reception is effected by heavy rain and snow Is the worst especially when it builds up on the dish.




DirectTV Streaming is an internet based service, no sat dish involved.


----------



## DT

We still don't have any "Live TV" type service, though a few of our other services do have live options (like Paramount+ has several live streams including CBS network/news/sports)

We do have an antenna (with an HDHomeRun)  for the occasional network show, but most of that we catch on Hulu (post-broadcast).


----------



## Huntn

Cmaier said:


> Directv streaming is an internet service, not to be confused with directv satellite.



Is it owned by the same company? Just wondering…


----------



## DT

@Huntn

Sorry about that, I didn't notice someone had already commented about Sat vs. Streaming, but to answer your question above, yes:



> DirecTV (trademarked as DIRECTV) is an American multichannel video programming distributor based in El Segundo, California. Originally launched on June 17, 1994, its primary service is a digital satellite service serving the United States. It also provides traditional linear television service delivered by IP through its U-verse TV brand and a Virtual MVPD service through its DirecTV Stream brand.[2] Its primary competitors are Dish Network, traditional cable television providers, IP-based television services, and other over-the-top video services.




And they're majority owned by AT&T.


----------



## rdrr

Haven't cut the cable yet, I so want to but I get HBO Max and Netflix in with my Xfinity bundle.

Other than that my top Choice is;

Apple TV (Mostly because you can use it as a hub for the other services)
Disney+
Prime
Discovery+


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

shadow puppet said:


> Just cancelled Netflix yesterday.  Will now only sign up for a month here and there to binge, then drop.  Currently considering signing up for Peacock Premium's 1.99/mth or $19.99 for a year since local news and MSNBC is included.  The Peacock premium offer ends tonight.  Then I can drop Sling which is costing me $35/mth and I'm not thrilled with the direction CNN is going.




I got an email about the Peacock offer but it is for the ad supported version only and after almost a year of having Hulu with ads for $1 a month I think I’ll pretty much pass on any ad supported services that aren’t completely free. Of course if you want to go with the version that doesn’t have ads then it’s substantially more and a lot of times not worth it to me. With so much competition I think anything that is more than $10 a month is insulting.


----------



## lizkat

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> I got an email about the Peacock offer but it is for the ad supported version only and after almost a year of having Hulu with ads for $1 a month I think I’ll pretty much pass on any ad supported services that aren’t completely free. Of course if you want to go with the version that doesn’t have ads then it’s substantially more and a lot of times not worth it to me. With so much competition I think anything that is more than $10 a month is insulting.




Yep, and the problem with getting a ad-free rate of around $10 / month is that you sometimes have to go with annual billing.   The trick there --if one can even swing it-- is to try not to end up with a couple of those slamming into your budget in the same month!


----------



## DT

lizkat said:


> Yep, and the problem with getting a ad-free rate of around $10 / month is that you sometimes have to go with annual billing.   The trick there --if one can even swing it-- is to try not to end up with a couple of those slamming into your budget in the same month!




There's so many offers every month, I've been hesitant to get into too many annual contracts.  Like Disney+, we're about to have our second free 6 months.


----------



## lizkat

DT said:


> There's so many offers every month, I've been hesitant to get into too many annual contracts.  Like Disney+, we're about to have our second free 6 months.




My annual ones expire in 2022, so most are gone already... and yeah it's because of the current competition and promos that one can juggle around.   Also not sure what sort of programming and exhibition changes will occur as that WarnerMedia/Discover merger proceeds to seek its path forward.

The trick, of course, is which way companies and customers go if we land in much of a recession.   Platforms might juggle pricing around by offering better annualized deals,  hoping to nail customers' still pretty good available credit quickly while it's there... and so get the companies through the early stage of economic recovery with less worry about churn.

A few months down that road and it starts looking like  "Bird in hand = an annual billing someone paid for three months ago...."   versus hoping against hope enough people will still sign up for monthly rate or short promos going forward in a recession.


----------



## shadow puppet

My email from Netflix this AM.  No bozos, Apple couldn't process me because I CANCELLED you!


----------



## Edd

It’s weird that Netflix is the only major streaming service that won’t play ball with the Apple TV portal. I don’t use the portal for most of my watching, I just go straight to the apps, but I do use the Watch Now links at the top of the app page. That’s handy. Also, you can’t use Apple’s search app to search Netflix. What’s the point of resisting? Netflix isn’t selling its own hardware. Amazon is and even they’re cooperative.


----------



## gollum

Cmaier said:


> we pretty much just use direct tv streaming now.



The major impediment to trying direct-TV streaming is the lack of a native app on my smart TVs.


----------



## Cmaier

gollum said:


> The major impediment to trying direct-TV streaming is the lack of a native app on my smart TVs.



I turned off ip access to my smart tvs because they invade privacy and the experience was so much worse than just using an Apple TV or firestick. But, yeah, if you need a tv-based app that can change the calculus a lot. User interfaces will be different, if the app is even available.


----------



## DT

If you're not into owning an Apple product for streaming, the Amazon 4K Fire Stick, and 4K Fire Cube are both 50% off right now.  The Stick is only $24.95, pretty inexpensive way to provide a standardized app interface across all your TVs, and I checked and DirecTV streaming is available (not surprising, they're pretty well supported products).

Or if you had a sort of "primary" TV, get a Cube for that one, and sticks for other TVs, etc.


----------



## fischersd

We've had 120Hz 4k TV's out for awhile now.  Apple just doesn't seem to get it with yet another 4k Apple TV coming out only supporting 60fps.

I figured I'd recreate my HTPC setup with an M2 mini, with a NAS in the back end and trim down my streaming to just ATV+ and Prime, but I'm wondering if even an M2 mini is going to support the full HDMI 2.1 spec.


----------



## Herdfan

Last night I put ends on an ethernet cable for my neighbor so he could get TV in his new pool cabana.  We were chatting as he went though the process of logging into 3-4 streaming services.

Just seems like a huge PITA if you like to flip channels.  I know that having TNF on Amazon Prime has been a PITA.  The wife and I never watch anything live, always recorded.  So during football season, I will hit Exit on the remote to go back to Live for an update on the game.  Then back to recorded TV.  Even though I have a professional remote, switching between DirecTV and my Apple TV is not instant like switching channels.  And if the ATV has timed out, I have to go back in again.

Someone needs to make a single box that will keep every service up and ready to view at all times.


----------



## lizkat

shadow puppet said:


> My email from Netflix this AM. No bozos, Apple couldn't process me because I CANCELLED you!





Apparently HBO Max wasn't all THAT unhappy that I cancelled an annual renewal for $150 through Apple awhile back, even though they sent me a "sorry you're leaving" or whatever through the Apple portal.

But then they flipped me a direct pitch to come back for $105...   so I took it even though I still wonder if the change in management due to the merger of Discovery and Warner Media could prove disappointing down the road.  Meanwhile though,  the one-year rate struck me as attractive for what's still on tap.


----------



## shadow puppet

I just let ATV+ go yesterday.  Just before the price hike.  I can't complain.  Apple has had some great shows this season and IIRC, this is their first rate hike since 2019.  But I wanted to see The Handmaids Tale and moved to Hulu for a month.  I'll cancel in a month and hope they offer their Black Friday 1.99 special this year.  If so, I'll use a different email and CC and sign up.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Canceled Hulu as my $0.99 per month for a year promotional rate is about to expire.  Can't say I watched it all that much, don't recall if I ever completed watching an exclusive series on it.  Can't say I'll miss watching ads.


----------



## Huntn

Edd said:


> It’s weird that Netflix is the only major streaming service that won’t play ball with the Apple TV portal. I don’t use the portal for most of my watching, I just go straight to the apps, but I do use the Watch Now links at the top of the app page. That’s handy. Also, you can’t use Apple’s search app to search Netflix. What’s the point of resisting? Netflix isn’t selling its own hardware. Amazon is and even they’re cooperative.



Interesting, all of my apps on my tv are loaded at Roku and on Apple TV streaming hubs so I have to use one of them.


----------



## lizkat

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Canceled Hulu as my $0.99 per month for a year promotional rate is about to expire.  Can't say I watched it all that much, don't recall if I ever completed watching an exclusive series on it.  Can't say I'll miss watching ads.




Ads are what drove me from TV watching way back when cable companies were still saying that a la carte programming tiers would never be workable or affordable.  Fine, I figured:  _what I can't afford is a cable bill for not watching TV because ads!_

Now as some streaming platforms contemplate offering more tiers at lower prices but with ads,  I scroll on past those plans.

Some ads cross my path while I'm signed up to YTTV for a month every year to watch postseason baseball.  They sure do remind me why I find a way to scrounge up dough for ad-free plans on my regular streaming platforms.  Usually I just take an axe to some grocery store indulgence now and then.  I just can't tolerate ads hammering on my after-dinner movie fare, no matter if that dinner had featured lamb and lentils or just lentils and rice...


----------



## shadow puppet

I must be the only one on the planet that didn't know you can buy an annual Apple TV+ subscription through Costco.   With ATV+'s recent price increase (their first since 2019 IIRC), the annual fee via Costco is $62.99.  That's a savings of almost $21 annually over purchasing direct from Apple or $5.24/month.

On Costco's site it's under:  Home > Gift Cards & Tickets > Movie Tickets & Streaming

Just passing along the info for anyone interested.


----------



## fischersd

shadow puppet said:


> I must be the only one on the planet that didn't know you can buy an annual Apple TV+ subscription through Costco.   With ATV+'s recent price increase (their first since 2019 IIRC), the annual fee via Costco is $62.99.  That's a savings of almost $21 annually over purchasing direct from Apple or $5.24/month.
> 
> On Costco's site it's under:  Home > Gift Cards & Tickets > Movie Tickets & Streaming
> 
> Just passing along the info for anyone interested.



Didn't even think they'd be reselling.

Up here in Canada it's $79.99/year at Costco, so a savings of only $9/year 

Here's what the price bumps were in Canada (pretty significant for TV and One!)

*Apple Music*

Individual: $10.99 (previously $9.99)
Family: $16.99 (previously $14.99)
Annual: $109 (previously $99)
*Apple TV+*

Monthly: $8.99 (previously $5.99)
Annual: $89 (previously $59.99)
*Apple One*

Individual: $18.95 (previously $15.95)
Family: $24.95 (previously $20.95)
Premier: $37.95 (previously $33.95)
We're actually doing the Apple One Family subscription (Music, TV+, iCloud).


----------



## rdrr

Cable bill has quietly crept up to $258.44 base (not including the fees and taxes) for 1 TV with DVR and 1Gb internet with modem rental.   I am done and serious about cutting.   Wish I had Fidium in my area, or an alternative like it.  I don't want to get FiOS or use the other cable company in Boston.  And I don't want to goto t-Mobile's horrible offering.   Ugh...


----------



## lizkat

rdrr said:


> Cable bill has quietly crept up to $258.44 base (not including the fees and taxes) for 1 TV with DVR and 1Gb internet with modem rental.   I am done and serious about cutting.   Wish I had Fidium in my area, or an alternative like it.  I don't want to get FiOS or use the other cable company in Boston.  And I don't want to goto t-Mobile's horrible offering.   Ugh...



How can it be so much money?!  That's mind-boggling to me.  I suddenly stop fretting about still being on the net via DSL rated 6Mbps...   at least it's good enough to stream at SD quality and the bundle (includes landline phone of course, a necessity here) is still just barely under a hundred dollars.


----------



## rdrr

lizkat said:


> How can it be so much money?!  That's mind-boggling to me.  I suddenly stop fretting about still being on the net via DSL rated 6Mbps...   at least it's good enough to stream at SD quality and the bundle (includes landline phone of course, a necessity here) is still just barely under a hundred dollars.



I think I wrote about this in another post, but Xfinity recently (around 3 Months ago) held a meeting in the town my Mother lives in NH.   They came right out and said, and I am paraphrasing "Because we are losing so many customers, we are forced to raise the rates."   Seems like backward logic, but I guess they have to cover the operating costs into the investment they made in their infrastructure.   Guarantee you that they will be coming to the government in the near future looking for a bailout.   All the fiber they have laid out to create their network can't just be abandoned.

I have noticed it creeping up over the past year and a half.  I was floored when I took a look at why my autopay was so high.  I called them and ask (since I have been a loyal customer in good standing), if there were any promotions or deals they could offer me.   I got a resounding NO.  When I asked do you care if I leave, I was told essentially that they didn't.


----------



## DT

rdrr said:


> Cable bill has quietly crept up to $258.44 base (not including the fees and taxes) for 1 TV with DVR and 1Gb internet with modem rental.   I am done and serious about cutting.   Wish I had Fidium in my area, or an alternative like it.  I don't want to get FiOS or use the other cable company in Boston.  And I don't want to goto t-Mobile's horrible offering.   Ugh...




Yeah, I agree, and that's pre- all the taxes, and fees, and whatnot, I bet it's close to $300.

Though I guess, what, like $100 is the internet + equipment?

I'll have to sit down and see what we're actually spending, I believe we have paid subs for:

Netflix
HBOMAX
Hulu
AMC+
Paramount+
Disney+

Amazon Prime too, but that's sort of "bundled".

Disney is actually free, I keep getting 6 month offers, our current is about to end but I have another one queued up.  HBOMAX we got the yearly rate plus a discount through AMEX so like ~$10/month, AMC and Paramount both the annual discounts, like $7-ish/month I believe.

The great thing about streaming services is there's always a discount, or even a freebie, and you can always just activate for a month, and then shut it down, and that's with just a few clicks, no CS rep, no hassle.

Plus, if you use a common "box", you can get a nice unified experience across all TVs, like we do with AppleTVs (vs. a cable company's crappy STB).


----------



## Edd

DT said:


> Yeah, I agree, and that's pre- all the taxes, and fees, and whatnot, I bet it's close to $300.
> 
> Though I guess, what, like $100 is the internet + equipment?
> 
> I'll have to sit down and see what we're actually spending, I believe we have paid subs for:
> 
> Netflix
> HBOMAX
> Hulu
> AMC+
> Paramount+
> Disney+
> 
> Amazon Prime too, but that's sort of "bundled".
> 
> Disney is actually free, I keep getting 6 month offers, our current is about to end but I have another one queued up.  HBOMAX we got the yearly rate plus a discount through AMEX so like ~$10/month, AMC and Paramount both the annual discounts, like $7-ish/month I believe.
> 
> The great thing about streaming services is there's always a discount, or even a freebie, and you can always just activate for a month, and then shut it down, and that's with just a few clicks, no CS rep, no hassle.
> 
> Plus, if you use a common "box", you can get a nice unified experience across all TVs, like we do with AppleTVs (vs. a cable company's crappy STB).



You and I are very close in what we're spending. I don't have AMC or Paramount but I do have Peacock and Apple TV+, and all the others you have. (Hulu is no ads), but I don't pay for Netflix. Comcast internet is ~$117.

Let me know what you come up with, I don't want to do the numbers myself


----------



## fischersd

rdrr said:


> I think I wrote about this in another post, but Xfinity recently (around 3 Months ago) held a meeting in the town my Mother lives in NH.   They came right out and said, and I am paraphrasing "Because we are losing so many customers, we are forced to raise the rates."   Seems like backward logic, but I guess they have to cover the operating costs into the investment they made in their infrastructure.   Guarantee you that they will be coming to the government in the near future looking for a bailout.   All the fiber they have laid out to create their network can't just be abandoned.
> 
> I have noticed it creeping up over the past year and a half.  I was floored when I took a look at why my autopay was so high.  I called them and ask (since I have been a loyal customer in good standing), if there were any promotions or deals they could offer me.   I got a resounding NO.  When I asked do you care if I leave, I was told essentially that they didn't.



Their network wouldn't be abandoned....their assets would be purchased as part of the Chapter 11 resolution.  No doubt bought up by another ISP.


----------



## shadow puppet

I just got Frontier to lower my monthly internet charges after it climbed to $65.  In 2019, it was roughly $48.  I called their retention dept. to ask if there was anything they could do or I would look into Spectrum or Verizon since both were offering better deals.  Beginning this month, I'm being billed $45 + tax.  They also gave me one month at the $65 price for free.  I have found over the years that speaking to a retention service rep can be quite helpful.

FYI - These are prices for Los Angeles.


----------



## Edd

Fears that the HBO/Discovery combo will result in an overall shittier streaming service.









						HBO Max - Discovery Plus hybrid streaming service will cost more, have more ads
					

Gosh, what's not to love about Warner Bros. Discovery's upcoming streaming plans?




					www.avclub.com


----------



## rdrr

fischersd said:


> Their network wouldn't be abandoned....their assets would be purchased as part of the Chapter 11 resolution.  No doubt bought up by another ISP.



True that someone would get it for pennies on the dollar.   However Xfinity has run a lot of fiber into rural America, to get internet access to lower population areas.  If they go under, not everyone could afford to maintain that customer base.  That's me be pessimistic again, and if it ever got that bad they would most likely be given some bailout because they will be deemed "too big to fail."


----------



## gollum

Cmaier said:


> I turned off ip access to my smart tvs because they invade privacy and the experience was so much worse than just using an Apple TV or firestick. But, yeah, if you need a tv-based app that can change the calculus a lot. User interfaces will be different, if the app is even available.



How do smart Tvs invade your privacy?  I do enjoy the simplicity of using my remote to turn the tv on, and select the streaming service.  If I have to use multiple remotes, that can be a bit of a turn-off.  That's probably the biggest draw for cable tv.  Turn it on, and go.


----------



## Cmaier

gollum said:


> How do smart Tvs invade your privacy?  I do enjoy the simplicity of using my remote to turn the tv on, and select the streaming service.  If I have to use multiple remotes, that can be a bit of a turn-off.  That's probably the biggest draw for cable tv.  Turn it on, and go.



They send information on everything you are watching back to the manufacturer. 









						What your smart TV knows about you – and how to stop it harvesting data
					

Smart TVs are always gathering data about you that can be monetised. What can you opt out of – and what can you safely leave alone?




					www.theguardian.com
				




I use one remote and don’t have to worry about the tv spying on me, since i turned off its internet connection.


----------



## shadow puppet

Ack.  Just received the Disney+ price increase email.  To keep the ad free annual plan I currently have it's a $30 jump.  Wow.
Yeah, I don't think so.


----------



## Edd

shadow puppet said:


> Ack.  Just received the Disney+ price increase email.  To keep the ad free annual plan I currently have it's a $30 jump.  Wow.
> Yeah, I don't think so.



Yeah, D+ is a tough one. I could see dumping it for Paramount + for a bit.


----------



## shadow puppet

Edd said:


> Yeah, D+ is a tough one. I could see dumping it for Paramount + for a bit.



I will probably just buy a month here and there to binge whatever once my annual runs out in December.  It's a bummer.  I really enjoyed many of the shows and genres.


----------



## rdrr

shadow puppet said:


> Ack.  Just received the Disney+ price increase email.  To keep the ad free annual plan I currently have it's a $30 jump.  Wow.
> Yeah, I don't think so.



Yeesh...  I hear Apple TV is about to go up on me as well.  Was using them as a hub for other services. 

Currently have;
Amazon Prime
Apple TV
Disney+
Discovery+
Netflix

Thinking of adding 
Hulu

Tried and Dumped
AMC+ (Really was the worst streaming service)
Paramount


----------



## shadow puppet

rdrr said:


> Yeesh...  I hear Apple TV is about to go up on me as well.  Was using them as a hub for other services.
> 
> Currently have;
> Amazon Prime
> Apple TV
> Disney+
> Discovery+
> Netflix
> 
> Thinking of adding
> Hulu
> 
> Tried and Dumped
> AMC+ (Really was the worst streaming service)
> Paramount



Wait on Hulu to see if they offer their November Black Friday special.  I've been able to get it using this method for $1.99/month for one year.
As for AMC+ and Paramount, I think you did the right thing.

I really enjoyed ATV+ this year.  All the shows I watched until I recently cancelled:
Ted Lasso
Severance
For All Mankind
See
Shining Girls
Black Bird
Slow Horses
Coda
Five Days At Memorial
The Morning Show S1 (haven't yet seen S2)

I currently have Peacock but only b/c I got in on their recent $1.99/month for a year deal.

I dropped Netlix when they had their recent price hike.  I know they are all doing it.  Even my Sling is going up $5/month next month so I'm deciding whether or not to keep it.  Sling has been one of the best deals I've had for the price.

Most likely I'll stream a la carte moving forward.  Meaning sign up for a month, binge what I want to see, then say hasta la bye-bye.  I'm about to do this with Hulu since I only signed up for a month to watch _The Handmaids Tale._

I'm going to miss NatGeo on Disney+ though.


----------



## Edd

Hulu w/o ads is a top notch service, IMO. Tons of old shows but alot of newer ones. I put it in 2nd place after HBO Max.


----------



## shadow puppet

Edd said:


> Hulu w/o ads is a top notch service, IMO. Tons of old shows but alot of newer ones. I put it in 2nd place after HBO Max.



I guess if you're into old shows, I can see where that works.
I'm more into current shows myself.  Luckily, we all have many choices, eh?


----------



## Cmaier

rdrr said:


> Yeesh...  I hear Apple TV is about to go up on me as well.  Was using them as a hub for other services.
> 
> Currently have;
> Amazon Prime
> Apple TV
> Disney+
> Discovery+
> Netflix
> 
> Thinking of adding
> Hulu
> 
> Tried and Dumped
> AMC+ (Really was the worst streaming service)
> Paramount



Apple TV+‘s price is independent of the other services. You don’t need to subscribe to Apple TV+ to subscribe to the ”Channels” (showtime, etc.)


----------



## Roller

I just started Hulu with live TV, including the Disney bundle. Hulu's live TV UI is a bit of a pain, but it's usable. I access all my streaming services on my Apple TV.


----------



## rdrr

Cmaier said:


> Apple TV+‘s price is independent of the other services. You don’t need to subscribe to Apple TV+ to subscribe to the ”Channels” (showtime, etc.)



Exactly.  And I have been thinking of doing what @shadow puppet said.  Binge for a month and then end the subscription.  With Apple TV+ and tied into Apple Cash back, I at least get some money back for spending on subs.   Eventually I get enough Apple Cash to doordash a real sub for a "free" lunch to my office, and double binge!


----------



## shadow puppet

Hulu's Black Friday deal (with ads) is back until midnight PST on the 28th.  $1.99/month for one year.  If you've already had an account and haven't been Hulu free for 30 days, just use a different email and credit card.  Note:  this is only for Hulu, not Hulu Live TV.  I've been on a one month with Hulu w/ ads to watch The Handmaids Tale and the ads aren't that bad.


----------



## shadow puppet

Black Friday streaming service deals for anyone who might be interested.






						Black Friday 2022: The Best Streaming Service Deals – Cord Cutters News
					






					www.cordcuttersnews.com


----------



## Edd

Paramount Plus is kinda tempting with this one:


----------



## fischersd

Cancelled Disney.  

Is there actually anything worth watching on AppleTV+?  It was a wash before, but with the $4/month increase, it's now extra.  I don't think I've found anything on there that make it worthwhile.

Apple One
Family
$24.95/mo

Apple Music
Family
$16.99/mo

iCloud Storage
200GB
$3.99/mo

Wish Apple would hurry the hell up and give us a decent Mac Mini M2, so I can have an HTPC again (do the NAS thing and retire from streaming).


----------



## lizkat

Edd said:


> Paramount Plus is kinda tempting with this one:
> 
> View attachment 19609




I killed an annual renewal of that thing coming from an expiring promo rate (well a bundle w/ Showtime) before the regular price kicked in.

But they emailed me the above offer as a "returning subscriber"  option and I figured yeah why not.  I had liked having it because it also includes live local CBS TV (well regional for me) which came in handy a few times.   When i scrolled down in the offer page they also had the bundle with Showtime, at like $75 annually instead of the  $130 I had declined to renew.

So I attempted to take that bundle option of the deal, but their system is messed up somehow:   once i stuck in my email addr, it said yeah ok you need to sign in to continue.  Great.  So I did,  but then it didn't bring the offer to me and ask me to update payment info,  even if I went back and clicked through again from the promo email, just started all over again so it was like a loop.    PITA, I will have to call them after the holidays I guess.   Offer's only good to the 28th.


----------



## Edd

Edd said:


> Paramount Plus is kinda tempting with this one:
> 
> View attachment 19609



This service doesn’t even have Yellowstone, which I will not waste my effort defending, cause I can’t. It doesn’t seem worth the $, even half price.


----------



## Edd

HBO Max is deleting your favorite shows — but there’s a bright side — Inverse
					

What is dead may never be canceled.




					apple.news
				




The only way I reckon this makes sense is HBO figures removing these shows don’t devalue the service significantly and they can make a few bucks farming the content out to other services.


----------

